# How do you get Target.com prices?



## JustTapSkip (Nov 8, 2021)

I use to be able to see target.com prices on the app with my store location on but now I can’t. Now I’ve disabled locations for both the app and browser but it still shows my store and won’t let me continue without choosing a store so it won’t let me view target.com prices. Has anyone figured this out? I have an iPhone 11.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 8, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> I use to be able to see target.com prices on the app with my store location on but now I can’t. Now I’ve disabled locations for both the app and browser but it still shows my store and won’t let me continue without choosing a store so it won’t let me view target.com prices. Has anyone figured this out? I have an iPhone 11.


Add the item to your cart for shipping (not OPU) and go to checkout. that is the target.com price.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Nov 8, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Add the item to your cart for shipping (not OPU) and go to checkout. that is the target.com price.


Still shows the same price as in store :/


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 8, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> Still shows the same price as in store :/


it's possible target.com has the same price as in store. that is the case for a lot of non-HBA/cleaning/food items.


----------



## JustTapSkip (Nov 8, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> it's possible target.com has the same price as in store. that is the case for a lot of non-HBA/cleaning/food items.


Yea, I know for sure it’s not the same price.  I found that downloading Google and just scanning the bar code pulls up the target.com price. The only thing is, I can’t tap on it to see it in the app/website or else it would change back to the store price but it does show the target.com price


----------



## DBZ (Nov 8, 2021)

Google is not accurate for the things target carries. What is the item you are looking at?


----------



## JustTapSkip (Nov 8, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Google is not accurate for the things target carries. What is the item you are looking at?


here’s two that Im always shopping for 

market pantry liquid water enhancer 
Target.com 1.99 
Store price 2.49

Good and Gather Cheddar deli sliced cheese 
Target.com 1.99
Store price 2.29

Im looking at several items, I just want to be able to scan for the target.com price when I’m shopping to get the best deal. Although it might not be that much of a price difference it still adds up.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 8, 2021)

Target Is Tracking You And Changing Prices Based On Your Location - https://www.huffpost.com/entry/target-tracking-location-changing-prices_l_603fd12bc5b6ff75ac410a38

Target is Tracking You and Changing Prices Based on your Location

This article from The Huffington Post may explain it 😁.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 8, 2021)

Never ran into this, using the app on my phone works perfectly fine in my store, even when on my store's wifi, I can always see when items are cheaper online.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2021)

Do in store pick up to get that price. Sometimes spot gives tm an extra discount on spot brand items or healthy stuff.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 9, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> here’s two that Im always shopping for
> 
> market pantry liquid water enhancer
> Target.com 1.99
> ...



Which store is selected when you order it online? (don't answer that here) When I go on dot com, it chooses a different store not near me and it shows the same price for the cheese as it does in store. I just chose a different store and the cheese was 2.59. You can't get a true target.com price on that because shipping isn't available. MP water enhancer is 1.99 at my store.


----------

